# Ohio Kenpoists



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm having an issue using google searches & to know who is doing what. I don't normally post on the martialtalk website but I am posting here b/c I want to know who actually out there in Ohio does Parker's Kenpo?

Please sign here, & if you don't mind where about in Ohio you train. There are a lot of good things going on right now in our state. I for one would like to be in contact with any other school that is doing, as I mentioned, Parker's Kenpo. 

I figured that this was the easiest way to get in contact with the other schools.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, to get the ball rolling here.
My name is Jason Farnsworth. I have a small school in Lexington, Ohio. I teach @ a gymnastics facility called;
spirit of ohio sports academy
235 Lexington-Industrial drive
Lexington, OH 44906
p) 419-884-0199
c) 419-560-2191
I'm a 4th degree black, Parker/Planas lineage


----------



## Brian Jones (May 21, 2011)

Jason:
 I just don't think there are many. And I know there aren't many schools especially if you are looking at those that teach specifically Parker Kenpo. There's you and Steve Hatfield (of course) umm There was a fellow I can't remember his last name, first name is Gus who comes from the Planas line who was teaching in Columbus (you may know him). Joe Doyle, maybe, Near Cleveland and there was a fellow in Washington CH who came from the Floes Brothers but I think teaches Parker Kenpo. Other than that I don't know of any. Seems Parker Kenpo really flourished out west and on the East Coast  but the Tracy's seemed to really own the midwest.

Brian Jones


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 22, 2011)

Gus Sergakis is who you were thinking of in the columbus area. He does not pursue any students at this time. He is too busy tied up at work. 

There are a couple of guy's who broke away from Mr. Hatfield's studio several years back. One is Tim Hysell & the other is Larry Splain.

All 3 of the guy's listed above & myself train @ Mr. Doyle's studio once a month to pursue our kenpo training along w/our goals to train w/Mr. Planas. Mr. Gus, Larry & myself were up there today for training. Regardless of that, I don't get on this site much, it's interesting to see after a couple of months you were the only person to post on here. 

I'd love to tell you what we do up there. If you are intested in hearing PM me & i'll give you an idea or if you send me your ph#, I'd be more than happy to give you a call.
Jason


----------

